
Blackberry, Qualcomm settlement reaches $940M - artsandsci
http://www.zdnet.com/article/final-blackberry-qualcomm-settlement-reaches-940-million/
======
conorcleary
$15.00 stocks might jump quite a bit next week ;-)

~~~
jjeaff
You can be certain that any material changes due to this decision were
factored into the stock price of both companies either before the decision
went public or microseconds after it was made public.

